# Made Tyler's Jerky Treats



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You know how much Tyler loves his Kona's Chicken Jerky treats. I call it crack for him. The ONLY treat he adores. Well I got a couple of bags recently and they had thicker, gnarlier pieces. Too thick for Tyler and I've been afraid he'll choke on them and he has indeed had a hard time with a few and coughing. The company was very nice and replaced them with super thin ones but then it happened again. Well a couple of weeks ago I got a newsletter from Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue since I donate to them. It had a chicken jerky recipe and I decided to try to make my own. They came our great and Tyler loves them. :chili::chili: To me it was really easy and I don't have a dehydrator. I just did it in the oven. I just got boneless, skinless chicken breast (I forget if they're called organic but no antibiotics, etc) and I sliced them super thin and pounded them. Then into the oven at 300 degrees for a half hour and then later 5 hours in 145 degree oven. Nice because it doesn't heat up the kitchen. They also suggested marinating the chicken but i didn't even do that since the Kona jerky is just chicken; no ingredients. I just put a little olive oil on them before going into baking dish.When they were done I cut them up into smaller strips since they're nice as little pieces for training treat and can break off easily to make that when they're in the strips...really thin like potato sticks. The jerky stays in the refrig for three weeks or freezer up to 8 months. Here's the newsletter. They also have a good article about natural flea protection.
http://www.scmradoption.com/MayJune2011Newsletter.pdf


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Susan for this recipe! :thumbsup:
The other articles listed were also good (I didn't mean to eat.) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I wouldn't mind eating up Salty, that adorable Malt for adoption on the cover. He's gorgeous. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have done my 'kids' jerky treats ever since the problem with contamination with 'manufactured' ones.

Your recipe is even easier. With mine, you cook the chicken first then cut thin and put on cookie sheet in low oven until dehydrated. I have even done this, though, with roast chickens we've had for ourselves... just took some of 'leftovers' , sliced thin, and the cookie sheet/low temp oven etc.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Mmmmmm.....thanks for the recipe Sue! :thumbsup: Tyler gets homemade jerky treats....what a lucky man he is to have a mommy like you!! :chili: 

I'm going to try this recipe myself but maybe I'll use turkey instead of chicken since I think Bibu is allergic to chicken. It would be great if I could get some game meat. He looooooves game meat!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Since the recall of the chicken jerky treats a few years back, my girls haven't been allowed to have this treat -- but now that I can make them myself, I'm going to do it this weekend. I know that they will love these. 

I make the sweet potato chewies for them too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I have done my 'kids' jerky treats ever since the problem with contamination with 'manufactured' ones.
> 
> Your recipe is even easier. With mine, you cook the chicken first then cut thin and put on cookie sheet in low oven until dehydrated. I have even done this, though, with roast chickens we've had for ourselves... just took some of 'leftovers' , sliced thin, and the cookie sheet/low temp oven etc.


Terry - that's a good idea too to use the chicken we have left over. I just have to check though because of the seasoning and garlic I often use for my chicken. 



Bibu said:


> Mmmmmm.....thanks for the recipe Sue! :thumbsup: Tyler gets homemade jerky treats....what a lucky man he is to have a mommy like you!! :chili:
> 
> I'm going to try this recipe myself but maybe I'll use turkey instead of chicken since I think Bibu is allergic to chicken. It would be great if I could get some game meat. He looooooves game meat!


I'm sure it will work with turkey. We were at the farmers market this weekend and someone had ostrich pet jerky. :blink: I brought a sample to Tyler but it had a smoked smell and he didn't go for it.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks for the info. Since the recall of the chicken jerky treats a few years back, my girls haven't been allowed to have this treat -- but now that I can make them myself, I'm going to do it this weekend. I know that they will love these.
> 
> I make the sweet potato chewies for them too.


Again, I made it even easier by not marinating them at all, just some olive oil. I know what you mean about the recall. The only jerky treat I ever buy is Kona, knowing they started the company because her dog was sick from the contaminated chicken and all their treats are pure USA harvested and manufactured. 
So how do you make sweet potato chews? Same way??? We always have sweet potatoes in the house. Love them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue---if you have a convection oven (the one w/the fan) you can use a lower temp & not have to cook (dehydrate) it as long!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sue---if you have a convection oven (the one w/the fan) you can use a lower temp & not have to cook (dehydrate) it as long!


Hmmm - I do. 145 degrees sounds so low that it's hard to believe it could go lower but good point. I wonder what temp and how long? I think my oven has a converter. I love my convection roast function.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would try like 130 and you will just have to watch & see the first time around. It depends on the thickness of the meat. I use to use my convection oven to dehydrate lots of stuff---you can even turn it lower (100) and do it overnight. Be sure & check it before you go to bed though!

That is a guestimation since I use celsius!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe Sue. I am definitely going to try it!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw that recipe and saved it too. I will make it when I get home from vacation. Great to know it turned out well!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue, I only use the breast meat ( from "our ' roast cheickens) and take a portion deep away from skin. It really has no seasoning on it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So neat! I will have to try that! Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- yes -- the sweet potato chewies are made the same way. You have to remember to slice very thin. I don't put anything on them when cooking.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Lynn. Boy that must be hard to cut. I know when I cut up sweet potato to make fries it's really hard to slice. Maybe a mandolin would slice it thinner. 
It's funny, Sandi. I was just trying to check the temps for the convection oven and it doesn't seem to go less than 170 degrees. :blink: I have to get out my manual.
Happy everyone likes the idea. I'd love to wrap a sweet potato "fry" in chicken like Dogswell does. Those packages look like "healthy treats" until you read they're made in China. :angry:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the directions!
I'll bet they were delicious, eh, Tyler?

I tried the sweet potatoe this week,
but I will have to bake them longer next time.
Like how you suggested, a long time and a low temp.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sue I see a little side business for you. Those cookies you always make are a smash hit in our house, and now you are making the jerky treats! You are our little dog bakery. I'm so glad Tyler likes them b/c I know he isn't a fan of the cookies. That's great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I know. I was saying that to Jim. Maybe I should go into the doggie treat business since the tv biz is dwindling down to next to nothing. :HistericalSmiley: If only I knew anything about marketing. See David should have been a marketing major. :angry::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Start small. Make brochures and drop them off at groomers and vets. We went to our new vet last night and there was a little brochure in the waiting room for a local dog baker. I really think you could be successful and have a blast doing it!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - I know. I was saying that to Jim. Maybe I should go into the doggie treat business since the tv biz is dwindling down to next to nothing. :HistericalSmiley: If only I knew anything about marketing. See David should have been a marketing major. :angry::HistericalSmiley:


Hey Sue, I was a Marketing major!! And guess what, I work in HR now...so I'll take care of the Marketing AND the HR for your doggie treat business...soooo when are we doing this!? :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Start small. Make brochures and drop them off at groomers and vets. We went to our new vet last night and there was a little brochure in the waiting room for a local dog baker. I really think you could be successful and have a blast doing it!





Bailey&Me said:


> Hey Sue, I was a Marketing major!! And guess what, I work in HR now...so I'll take care of the Marketing AND the HR for your doggie treat business...soooo when are we doing this!? :thumbsup:


Tammy and Nida -- I can already picture our 4 spokesdogs :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley: I think that what worries me is when the health inspectors come to check out my kitchen:w00t:...not that I don't have a beautiful kitchen but I think that you have to pass all sorts of food safety issues that I probably am not even aware of. I think it's that way for dog treats...but gee, not sure. Would hope so. Of course my main ingredient is love. :wub::wub: Hmm. Once this project is done in the fall I should start thinking. Everyone always tells me to go into the rugeluh baking business too with my mom's recipe. Nida - I really need you for marketing my production business. I'm pathetic and don't even have a website for my company. :blush::blush:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- yes -- the sweet potato chewies are made the same way. You have to remember to slice very thin. I don't put anything on them when cooking.



sounds good Sue! bet Tyler loved them!:wub:

thanks Lynn, i will try making the sweet potato chewies!:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Lynn. Boy that must be hard to cut. I know when I cut up sweet potato to make fries it's really hard to slice. Maybe a mandolin would slice it thinner.
> It's funny, Sandi. I was just trying to check the temps for the convection oven and it doesn't seem to go less than 170 degrees. :blink: I have to get out my manual.
> Happy everyone likes the idea. I'd love to wrap a sweet potato "fry" in chicken like Dogswell does. Those packages look like "healthy treats" until you read they're made in China. :angry:


OK Sue---I just checked mine & it goes down to 50 C--which is around 122! Does that help?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> OK Sue---I just checked mine & it goes down to 50 C--which is around 122! Does that help?


So I'm a at a loss. I guess that I baked mine at 170. I think I just punched the numbers into the oven controls and walked away thinking it was 145. They did finish in 4 hour. 
Now I've got myself looking at the dehydrator machines. Anyone try those? Pros? Cons? Overkill?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had one Sue---but gave it away as I had tomatoes ruin before they dried---moldy. It may have had to do w/the difference in current though (it was US current---using w/adapter). I think the convection oven is enough----unless you go into business!:yes::yes:


----------

